# 2012 Meets



## anotherdouble (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it possible for the organisers of any meets next year to post up any spare spaces they have. Because the seem very popular the threads span numerous pages and sometimes its hard to keep a track on spaces available. many thanks


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 21, 2011)

that sounds like a good idea for a sticky tbh. just list the meets and spaces left

MODERATORRRRRRRRRS


----------



## chris661 (Dec 21, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			that sounds like a good idea for a sticky tbh. just list the meets and spaces left

MODERATORRRRRRRRRS 

Click to expand...

Or just sticky the "big" meets like the Irish one  etc


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 22, 2011)

Spaces still left for the Thetford meet, Friday 29th June 2012.

CK


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 22, 2011)

maybe if the meet organisors and the mods agreed then yes, larger meets should be stickied with the spaces available on the 1st post


----------



## Andy (Dec 22, 2011)

A PM to the organiser would provide the answer required.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 22, 2011)

Andy said:



			A PM to the organiser would provide the answer required.
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is that the bigger meets drop off the top of the list and kinda get forgotten about?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2011)

chris661 said:



			I think the problem is that the bigger meets drop off the top of the list and kinda get forgotten about?
		
Click to expand...

Why not have a Meets forum page all of it's own?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2011)

Captainron said:



			Why not have a Meets forum page all of it's own?
		
Click to expand...

  What, like a seperate "For Sale" forum page for non golfing equpment????


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			What, like a seperate "For Sale" forum page for non golfing equpment???? 











Click to expand...

That's it! Then members can see what the crack is and make themselves available. We post so much stuff that things get lost after a few days. MikeH and the team should also have their own 'From the Don' page for things like fitting days, polls and the like.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 23, 2011)

Then you start to dilute the forum with needless sub forums that get visited rarely and look as if they are not getting used.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Then you start to dilute the forum with needless sub forums that get visited rarely and look as if they are not getting used.
		
Click to expand...

  Isn't that exactly why the OP was asking for a seperate forum...so that meets didn't drop off the 1st page straight away?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm with chris on this one. Too many sub sections is a mess.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I'm with chris on this one. Too many sub sections is a mess.
		
Click to expand...

  Well I still reckon a For Sale section for non golfing stuff is a great idea.


----------



## Twire (Dec 23, 2011)

Could the calendar be used for this? If the meet organisers put the event on the caledar, then update 
with places left.


----------



## teetime72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Well I still reckon a For Sale section for non golfing stuff is a great idea.
		
Click to expand...


    cars???


----------

